# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  Ciclo productivo de la uva de mesa Red Globe

## Edgardo

Si tuvieran la amabilidad de poder proporcionarme datos sobre el ciclo productivo de la uva de mesa Red Globe para exportación, soy Economista de profesión y estoy desarrollando mi tesis de Maestría de Economía con mención en Comercio Y Finanzas Internacionales. Mi tema a investigar es "Mercado Mundial, exportaciones de Uva de Mesa y su incidencia en el Perú: 2000-2008". 
Los datos que necesito si tuvieran a bien facilitarme serían los sgtes.: 
1)*Duración del ciclo productivo*: Preparación de tierra (días),Siembra (días),Cosecha (días), por hectarea. 
2)*Contribución al empleo:* Mano de Obra Directa (días/año) x hectarea, Mano de Obra Indirecta (días/año) x hectarea. 
3)*Generación $.* 
Agradeciendo su atención
EdgardoTemas similares: Uva de Mesa Red Globe (HUMAY 2009) Artículo: Fortalecimiento del sector productivo dinamizará exportación de papa ayacuchana Iniciacion de uva de mesa red globe Artículo: Plan de Desarrollo Productivo Inclusivo impulsará a la industria maderera I curso avanzado teórico práctico: Cultivo de uva de mesa red globe y otras de exportación

----------


## Fernando Cillóniz

Estimado Edgardo:
La Uva de Mesa (Red Globe) se cultiva principalmente en la costa peruana, desde Piura hasta Moquegua. Se trata de un cultivo permanente que tiene una vida productiva de 30 años o más. La cosecha tiene lugar todos los años, entre los meses de diciembre y enero, cuando los mercados internacionales (China, EEUU y Europa) ofrecen precios muy atractivos; entre US$ 1.00 y 2.00 / kilo puesto en campo.
El coclo productivo es así: se planta en primavera para lo cual se invierte alrededor de US$ 15,000 / hectárea (sin considerar el valor de la tierra y el agua) y luego se le cultiva todos los años a un costo de US$ 10,000 / hectarea - año. El costo de Mano de Obra corresponde al 50% del costo total. Es decir, US$ 5,000 / Hectárea - año.
El ideal es podar en mayo de cada año para cosechar 7 mese después de la poda; o sea en diciembre. Todos los años se repite el proceso.
Ciertamente se trata de un cultivo de mucho potencial así que me parece muy acertado que te intereses por la Uva de Mesa.
Si tuvieras necesidad de más información no dudes en solicitarla a través de Agrofórum o llamarme al 2414422 o contactarme en mi correo electrónico.
Atentamente,
Fernando Cillóniz fc.inform@ccion.com.pe

----------


## Edgardo

Estimado Fernando, debes saber que escucho todos los días tus acertados comentarios por la radio, en cuanto la información que me has alcanzado, te lo agradezco de sobremanera, con estos datos ya tengo un panorama más claro sobre el cultivo de la Uva de Mesa variedad Red Globe.
Hoy que ya tenemos firmados TLC con USA y China, se nos abre un enorme panorama para la exportación de tan preciado producto,es en Puira donde se da la mayor productividad y es allí donde estoy direccionando mi investigacion.
Si fuera posible para mi es muy importante el dato sobre los días que se emplean al año para cada etapa de producción,Preparación de terreno, siembra y cosecha, asi como los jornales para cada etapa.
Agradeciendo nuevamente tu deferencia, 
Atte.
Edgardo Rondón

----------


## consultagro

Estimado Edgardo.
Saludos. *Preparación de la tierra*
Maquinaria (100 Has):60-90 días
Mano de obra (100 Has): 1370 jornales (eliminación de piedras, levantamiento de curvas de nivel, diseño, replanteo, colocar estacas, incorporación de materia orgánica, etc.)  *Siembra:* Aproximadamente 20 jornales/Ha *Cosecha:* 15-30 días. No debe durar más porque la ventana comercial es pequeña *Mano de obra directa/ Ha:* 500-600 jornales/Ha (5º,6ºaño) *Mano de obra indirecta/Ha:* Esta es una característica particular de cada empresa y muchas veces causante de los fracasos de los proyectos. 
La generación de US$ depende mucho de la ubicación del proyecto. Si el proyecto es en Ica las cosechas saldrán en las mejores ventanas (Dic.-En.) y con mejores retornos. Sin embargo existen muchos otros proyectos que se encuentran en otras latitudes y las podas son más tardías y por consiguiente la cosecha también, saliendo muchas veces en periodos que el precio de chacra no llega a US$1.00. Se observa un gran potencial de los proyectos del norte, pero son relativamente nuevos y hay que observarlos. 
Suerte, Edgardo. 
CONSULTAGRO Ingenieros SAC

----------


## Benja Cillóniz

Ojo..técnicamente, en la costa peruana se puede producir uva de mesa en cualquier época del año, siempre y cuando consideremos los tiempos necesarios para que las plantas completen su ciclo; las características propias de cada variedad y las prácticas necesarias para lograr la producción esperada. Sin embargo, cada época y valle tiene sus pros y sus contras, tanto en el cultivo como en el mercado (los cuales son muy extensos para discutir acá). En el caso de Piura los productores están buscando salir antes de la temporada de lluvias y al mismo tiempo unas semanas antes que el grueso de Ica. Decir que en Piura se produce más que en Ica es un poco arriesgado, ya que no necesariamente se dé esa situación....hay muchos factores que determinan la productividad de una parra, tanto en cantidad como en calidad. Lo que sí es un hecho es que los tiempos se acortan.  
La preparación del terreno y la siembra no son labores de alta demanda de mano de obra si comparamos estas labores con las podas, desbrotes, arreglos de racimos y cosecha. Además, sólo se realizan una sola vez en un periodo muy largo (15 - 20 años) mientras que las demás labores se realizan todos los años. El tiempo que toma cada una de estas labores depende de cuánta gente tengamos disponible en ese momento y del rendimiento de esta gente (las labores en uva de mesa son labores difíciles, por lo que la experiencia juega un rol muy importante en el rendimiento de los trabajadores). La cosecha debe durar el menor tiempo posible pero este tiempo lo determina la frutauno debe cosechar cuando la fruta está lista, ya que la uva es un fruto no climatérico (no madura una vez que la cosechamos). Hay rangos de requerimientos de jornales por Ha, pero también varían mucho según la estrategia que sigue cada productor. Los números que te dio mi padre son números gruesos que se ajustan a la realidad de la Red Globe en Perú, pero te aseguro que te encontrarás con números bastante distantes y no necesariamente uno esté bien y el otro mal.

----------


## Edgardo

Estimado Benja Cillóniz, agradecido por los datos que me has hecho llegar, me serán de mucha utilidad, efectivamente los tiempos se acortan con la uva Red Globe en Puira, pero tenía entendido que se han conseguido cosechas de hasta 35 TM/Ha., tengo bien en cuenta que la rentabilidad se da cuando aprovechamos la contraestación en USA y la Unión Europea.
¿Serías tan amable de ilustrarme un poco más con los incovenientes que se pueden dar con el cultivo de la uva de mesa en los diferentes valles de la costa norteña, especialmente en Puira?
Saludos
Edgardo Rondón

----------


## Benja Cillóniz

Estimado Edgardo:
En la uva de mesa uno regula la producción como en casi ningún otro cultivo. Para que tengas una idea, cada productor debe regular el número de racimos por planta y el número de bayas por racimo. Si el objetivo fuera batir un record, te aseguro que podríamos obtener 60 TM/Ha o más.por ejemplo si tienes 1666 plantas por Ha y dejas 40 racimos por planta de 1.2 Kg cada uno, deberías tener casi 80 TM/Haobviamente al hacer esto, sacrificas la calidad de la fruta y puede que desgastes mucho a la parra para próximas cosechas. Además, la maduración de la fruta es más lenta y mientras más tiempo tome madurar la fruta, más tiempo estará expuesta a factores adversos como plagas, lluvias etc.
En el caso de Piura todavía no hay muchas experiencias de más de 5 añosproducir bien durante los primeros años de la parra es relativamente fácil. Lo difícil es mantener una buena producción a partir del cuarto año. Si no me equivoco no hay campos en Piura que exporten hace más de tres años y en mi opinión hay que aprender mucho de este cultivo en Piura ya que se ven cosas nunca antes vistas (al menos en el sur del Perú) 
En mi humilde opinión me gustaría tener una idea de cómo se comportarán a futuro las plagas con tanto calor (sobre todo la mosca de la fruta y los pájaros); el color de la fruta (Red Globe); manejo de los ciclos productivos, etc.
En la uva de mesa hay muchos riesgos debido a los altísimos niveles de inversión y lo ideal sería tener información de un promedio de cajas exportadas/Ha en un periodo no menor a 4 años....esto sería lo más seguro, pero también hay que considerar que el que pega primero pega dos veces.

----------


## Harris

Estimados Srs. Cillóniz, 
Primero,felicitarlos por éste interesante foro que sirve como guía y herramienta para muchos agricultores e inversionistas peruanos.
Les escribo ya que uds. conocen la realidad de la zona de Chincha (El Carmen).
En ésta zona la tierra y el clima son muy favorables para el desarrollo de la agricultura, pero uno de los escollos es que se cuenta con agua de "avenida" y mita sólo en ciertos meses del año (aprox. desde Agosto hasta mediados de Abril). 
La pregunta es, ¿sería viable sembrar uva de mesa sin contar con un pozo propio y teniendo éstos inconvenientes de escasez del recurso hídrico? 
Gracias de antemano por su respuesta.
Saludos cordiales, 
Manuel Acuña

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Según lo que me dice mi hermano -que sabe bastante de uva- Chincha NO es el mejor lugar para sembrar uva de mesa; y menos si no cuentas con un pozo propio. 
Según él -y creo que tiene razón- Chincha es una zona de poca luminosidad y de mucha humedad para el cultivo de uva de mesa. 
Además me comentó, que lamentablemente es durante las épocas de avenida que se tiene que regar menos el cultivo, por lo que no podrías aprovechar la cantidad de agua que llega. 
Mi hermano y mi papá tienen un pequeño campo en Humay (Pisco) y vienen sembrando uva de mesa también, y por lo que tengo ententendido, ellos están manejando el tema del agua mediante la construcción de reservorios. 
Tal vez pueda ser una alternativa para ti; pero en todo caso, espera a que Benjamín te responda que él es el que sabe acerca del tema. 
Saludos

----------


## Benja Cillóniz

Estimado Harris:
Lamentablemente, para los que tenemos algo de relación con esa zona, el efecto costero no favorece mucho a la producción de algunos frutales como la uva de mesa. Si bien es factible producir -  y hay casos donde sí se llega a ser rentable -, es mucho más difícil que hacerlo en una zona de mayor altitud (entre 400 y 800 msnm) donde la luminosidad es mucho mayor y se tiene mucho menor humedad relativa (que son factores claves en el éxito del cultivo).
Con respecto al la disponibilidad de agua…en chincha es bastante baja y el mayor requerimiento de agua lo tienes cuando hay menor disponibilidad (entre septiembre y Diciembre) y cuando te llegue el agua, en épocas de lluvia, estarás agostando la parra. Si no puedes asegurar una adecuada disponibilidad de agua entre Julio y Diciembre, es absolutamente inviable desarrollar un proyecto de uva de mesa, considerando una cosecha en los meses de Diciembre y Enero.
Lo de los reservorios que comentó mi hermano es cierto, pero en el caso de chincha, las mitas son muy distanciadas por lo que tendrías que construir reservorios gigantescos. Para hacer este tipo de inversiones en reservorios o invertir en la perforación y equipamiento de pozos, yo te recomendaría buscar una zona más favorable para el cultivo, ya que tener que luchar contra el clima y la poca disponibilidad de agua, te va a llevar a la quiebra….si me preguntas con cuál de los dos es más difícil pelear…sin duda alguna es el clima…producir uva de mesa en el valle de chincha es MUY DIFICIL (con o sin agua).
Saludos

----------


## Harris

Estimados, agradezco su pronta respuesta.  
Una consulta adicional,
Teniendo en cuenta las dificultades y condiciones que se presentan en el Valle de Chincha, y los factores: rentabilidad, ventanas comerciales, requerimientos de la planta (agua, luminosidad,humedad,etc.)  ¿Qué cultivos de corto y/o largo plazo me recomendarían sembrar?   
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## edinson

Estimados , saludos: 
tengo una inquietud , si el cultivo de uva de mesa puede ser una alternativa  al cultivo de esparrago y palto en la zona de chavimochic sobre todo en la zona de virú , cuales son sus requerimientos de horas luz  y condiciones  edafo climaticos del cultivo  para  que este sea rentable. 
saludos y  gracias

----------


## Benja Cillóniz

Prefiero opinar en cultivos de largo plazo ya que muchos cultivos de corto plazo son muy erráticos en sus precios y no tengo mucha experiencia en estos.  
Desde el punto de vista de clima, dos cultivos interesentes para la zona (en mi opinión) son la palta Hass y la mandarina okitsu. En los paltos uno debe apuntar a exportar casi toda su producción mientas que la mandarina okitsu tiene retorno interesante en el mercado nacional y si bien se puede exportar, no es una variedad altamente requerida en el mundo y bastante susceptible al tratamiento de frío necesario para ingresar a USA. 
Las plantaciones de palta Hass en el Perú se han incrementado de manera preocupante. Todas estas nuevas plantaciones están a la espera de la apertura del mercado norteamericano, que si bien estaría a la vuelta de la esquina, aun se tendrá que evaluar el efecto que podrían tener los tratamientos post cosecha que exija USA para el ingreso de esta fruta a su territorio. 
En el caso de la okitsu la preocupación va por lo limitado que es el mercado nacional, ya que éste se puede saturar fácilmente y como lo dije anteriormente, la exportación de esta variedad es un tanto complicada.  
Con respecto a Virú…en mi opinión, eso de eterna primavera no es muy cierto que digamos. Encontrarnos con cielos tapados en los meses de invierno es bastante frecuente (por algo es bastante común que el aeropuerto de Trujillo no pueda recibir vuelos en las mañanas de invierno) y esto a su vez genera humedades relativas bastante altas…básicamente, el mismo problema que comenté para el valle de chincha. 
Desde el punto de vista de suelo y agua, uno puede plantar en suelos arenosos hasta suelos francos o franco arcillosos (aunque estos últimos, no se encuentran en muchas zonas de la costa peruana). Yo prefiero los arenosos porque son más fáciles de manipular pero también te pasan factura muy rápidamente si se comete un error. Ojala tener un agua por debajo de 1 dS/m (es lo mismo que mmhos/cm), pero también se puede hacer uso de aguas con mayor CE si usamos patrones resistentes a sales…en el caso de Chavimochic la CE es bastante baja. 
En cuanto a la luz…mientras menos nubes tengamos, mejor …la duración del día en Perú es muy poco variable por estar cerca al ecuador, así que lo importante es tener brillo solar la mayor parte del año y eso se logra alejándolos de la costa. 
Slds
Benjamín Cillóniz

----------


## Harris

Estimado Benja, 
Basándonos en los cultivos que me nombra: _Palta Hass_ y _Mandarina Okitsu_, vuelvo a la pregunta que hice en un inicio, ¿sería viable sembrar éstos cultivos en el valle de Chincha teniendo en cuenta el panorama general de la zona?
A diferencia de la uva de mesa, estaríamos solucionando el problema del clima ya que se adaptan bien a la zona. Quedaría saber si los meses en que llega el agua por mita concuerdan con la época donde la planta necesita mayor riego, para así sólo necesitar tal vez de pequeños reservorios o alquiler de agua de algún pozo cercano.   
Y ya que toca el tema de la calidad de agua, 
Los sembríos de Palta hass y Mandarina Okitsu que tan resistentes son a la salinidad del agua? , Hasta que límite de CE podríamos llegar utilizando el patrón más resistente a sales, sin afectar en demasía la productividad del frutal?  
Gracias. 
Saludos cordiales, 
Manuel.

----------


## Benja Cillóniz

Los Paltos y Cítricos son frutales siempre verdes que requieren de un abastecimiento de agua casi continuo. Si bien se suele generar cierto estrés hídrico en determinados estados fenológicos y durante el invierno la evapotranspiración se reduce; en estos frutales se suele mantener los coeficientes de cultivo (Kc) sobre 0.5  (en caducifolios llegas a regar con Kc menores a 0.2 en pleno agoste)
La mayor demanda de los paltos en Chicha y en la mayor parte de la costa peruana, debe darse entre Diciembre  Marzo, mientras que la mandarina Okitsu debe tener su máxima demanda entre Septiembre  Enero.lo más prudente es que agarres a un agrónomo y  realicen un cuadro de demanda mensual, quincenal o semanal por hectárea para cada cultivosolo así podrás tener la certeza de qué cultivo se puede adaptar mejor a la disponibilidad de agua que tengas y a la capacidad de almacenamiento que consigas.
Los Paltos son muy sensibles a sales se debería manejar con menos de 1dS/men el caso de las mandarinas se podrían manejar plantaciones con 2 dS/m. (ojono hay umbral que marque el día y la noche) Lo más importante es que según cada calidad de suelo y agua, uno debe adaptar sus planes de riego y fertilización para minimizar cualquier estrés no deseado que se genere sobre el cultivo.
PD: Creo que cada respuesta mía genera más preguntas.en serio nos podemos pasar una vida entera discutiendo.espero que más gente empiece a participar de este foro, para que tengan otras opiniones.
Saludos,
Benjamín

----------


## Harris

Estimado Benja, 
Como dices, es un tema muy amplio y son muchos factores los que intervienen, por lo que de todas maneras recurriré a un agrónomo para ahondar en el tema. De todas maneras han sido de gran ayuda tus respuestas. Son de suma importancia para el agro peruano foros como éste que fomentan las discusiones y el intercambio de información.  
Gracias, 
Saludos cordiales, 
Manuel.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Harris: 
Yo te propongo algo útil para el día en que empieces tu cultivo, sea cual sea el producto que elijas. 
El foro te permite que otros usuarios te asesoren mientras llevas a cabo todo el proceso de tu cultivo.  
La idea es que brindes la información técnica del manejo que le estás dando a la plantanción, desde la siembra hasta la cosecha... y si quieres más. O sea, empiezas por la información del tipo de semilla, el área del cultivo, la zona y el clima que tienes, las condiciones de suelo y agua, etc, etc. Luego mencionas la manera en que fertilizas, podas, riegas, etc; y planteas los problemas que se te presentan en el camino, acompañando toda esa información con fotos y/o videos para que todos puedan ver y opinar acerca de tu cultivo.  
Es una forma muy práctica de obtener opiniones e información de otras personas y que te podría servir para mejorar tus procesos, o en todo caso, saber que vas por el camino correcto si es que todos te felicitan.  
El probelma es que no mucha gente está dispuesta a tomarse el tiempo de mostrar y explicar cada uno de los detalles del proceso de su plantación, pero si es tu primer cultivo -en el que has invertido dinero- te puede ser bastante útil. 
Eso genera mucho intercambio de información y el foro está abierto para cualquier cosa que necesites. 
Saludos y espero que con la información que te brindó Benjamín puedas tomar la decisión más acertada.

----------


## brf21

Hola a todos, veran estoy interesado en el cultivo de la Uva Red Globe, tengo alrededor de 7 hectáreas, he leido muchos comentarios positivos respecto a este cultivo, así también leí un artículo en internet sobre un productor de Piura que obtuvo 52 toneladas por ha a su primer año de instalar el cultivo, aqui les dejo el link http://www.agronegociosperu.org/entr...s/report05.htm, a decir verdad estoy muy interesado en cultivo y me gustaría que me brinden mas información respecto al cultivo y un punto importante, que es de donde puedo obtener financiamiento para poder invertir en el cultivo ya que hasta donde he leido la inversión es fuerte, espero que me ayuden gracias de ante mano.

----------


## wilder laime

Buenos dias señores Cillòniz he estado leyendo muy atentamente a sus comentarios, soy productor de Zona de Bernales Humay Pisco, actualmente estos terminando de cosechar aji paprika el cual cual no me ha hido muy bien por problemas de plagas de heliothis y prodiplosis  ahora asiendome la pregunta que voy a sembrar, y estando ustedes por la zona solicito a ustedes una visita a su campo de RED GlOBE al parecer es una muy buena alternativa, desearia saber cuales son los manejos sanitarios entre otros, Muchas gracias por su atencion prestada.
Saludos Cordiales
Wilder Laime Enciso

----------


## Fernando Cillóniz

Estimado Wilder:
Con mucho gusto te puedo atender en Humay para que veas nuestras plantaciones de uva Red Globe. Llámame al 998816300 para coordinar el mejor momento y lugar de la visita.
Atentamente,
Fernando Cillóniz

----------


## Gustavo Uribe

Fernando, soy nuevo en esto,tengo 46 HAS. tituladas en RRPP a 248 km. al sur de Lima ,en la zona de lanchas ;Paracas, Pisco ,con un pozo inscrito en INRENA y con agua de calidad, el aforo esta entre 20 a 30 lt. el cual esta en exploracion y estoy evaluando el proyecto de sembrar uva red globe en el predio ,me gustaria saber que productividad por hectarea podria tener y la rentabilidad de las mismas ,igualmente los precios actuales nacionales y de exportacion.Tengo pensado utilizar riego por goteo .Que piensas la idea de alquiklar el predio tambien ,cuanto generaria por HA. Ano.
atte. 
Gustavo Uribe

----------


## Kireina

te pueden ayudar en CITEvid, ellos te brindan la informacion necesaria Km 293.3 pan Sur Salas Guadalupe Ica fono406224

----------


## miguelitz25

Estimado Edgardo 
Revisando el foro, veo que estas en la etapa de preparación de tus tierras para la siembra de Uva Red Globe, nosotros somos una empresa dedicada a trabajar con el sector agroindustrial, ya que proveemos de equipos de medicion como PH Metros, Refractometros, conductímetros y demas equipos de laboratorio. 
Esperando la información sea de su interes, háganos llegar su requerimiento al correo: biocaremedical@hotmail.com 
Saludos cordiales

----------


## EliasParedes

Buenos dias, mi nombre es ELias. Felicitar por el foro que se convierte en una guia e intercambio de ideas en el sector agroindutrial, de mucha ayuda,.
Quisiera hacerles una pregunta, tengo un proyecto de sembrar 4 ha de uva red globe, pero un tema de inversion me estoy retrasando, considero que los parrones y plantines deben ya estar instaladas para la quincena de Setiembre, quisiera saber si estoy en el plazo y tiempo correcto para poder cosechar el siguiente año, es decir en el 2015, o ya me gano el tiempo. Tengo el proyecto en el km 245 sector Lanchas-Paracas-Pisco.
También quisiera saber cuantas plantines entran por ha. Agradezco mucho una respuesta. Gracias.

----------


## bernardo andre

hola Elias. 
Soy Bernardo Donayre Peña RTC de la empresa POINT ANDINA.
Comentarte que no hay ningun problema que siembres en setiembre, te comento que yo he tenido siembras hasta DICIEMBRE y llegaron para ser podadas en Agosto del siguiente año.
En caso de necesitar alguna ayuda en el MANEJO del cultivo no dudes en llamar gustoso te apoyare. estoy cerca vivo en Ica. 
mis numeros son 944571932-947251746

----------

